# I got the dreaded Airport Luggage Handshake but it turned into a unicorn!!



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lady had four suitcases. I dropped her off at the airport and she shook my hand as a Thank You. That usually means no tip. 

But thirty minutes later I was happily surprised to see a ten dollar tip show up from her!! You never know who’s going to tip.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

That's awesome - they're not all PAXholes.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

More than you know tips. Uber takes half of them.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> More than you know tips. Uber takes half of them.


You should start a class action law suite for all drivers on these stolen tips. You will make thousands, the rest of us will get pennies on the stolen dollar. Start a blog about it make thousands in ad revenue and you may even get a Pulitzer Prize for breaking a huge story.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TXqwi3812 said:


> More than you know tips. Uber takes half of them.


Paranoid much?


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Paranoid much?


----------

